# Error 103



## Ben Li (Jun 13, 2007)

I have installed NEed for Speed Carbon Collector's version. I keep getting the "protection error error 103. I have trie deverything, patching the safedisk, running CHKDSK, unisnstalling emulation software, can someone help me


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

Make sure the permissions on the drive you have it installed in are set for administrator...If your not sure about this un-install it and re-install with a administrator or equivilent account.


----------



## Ben Li (Jun 13, 2007)

I've already done that... multiple times...


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok....Someone will help


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well that is the solution for this?? you have to have admin rights to the files and directories..try installing it on another profile...

Try this:

Assuming your My Docs Folder and Game Folder are both on C: 

1: Turn off 'simple file sharing'. 

2: Get properties on C: and hit the Security tab. 

3: Remove everything in there. 

4: Click add and type Administrators then click Ok. (And nothing more unless you have a specific reason why) 

5: Make sure all the boxes below are checked to allow. 

6: Click the Advanced Button. 

7: At the bottom, click "Replace permission entries on all child objects..." so it has a tick. 

8: Click ok, and on the box beneath, click ok on that too. 

It will reset your drives permissions to give full access on C: to admins only. Sometimes this gets screwed up and needs to be reset. This will take a while depending how much stuffs on your hard drive. 

It's a typically a hardware/system error (the game itself isn't programmed to throw that error that I know of). Some people have resolved it by running an error check on thei r hard drives so you can attempt to repair any bad sectors. In My Computer you can right-click on a hard drive and choose Properties to see your troubleshooting options. You might want to contact your system manufacturer if you have more trouble with it


----------



## Ben Li (Jun 13, 2007)

I have checked the disk....

okay the above list I have seen posted several times, however, can someone explain how to "Turn off 'simple file sharing'. " Also, There s no security tab when in the properties screen for the C drive. Can someone explain step by step how this is done? (screenshots maybe?) Thanks a bunch


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

right click the C drive, and click on the sharing tab...turn the option to "do not share this folder"...thats the turning off the file sharing...on the same page ther will be a security tab??? you are running windows xp rnt u? if ther is no security tab it might be because you do not have all the admin rights...so go to start > control panel and check out "user accounts" and make sure that yours is set to admin


----------



## Squidman (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, I have the same problem here. I am positive my account is an administrator, but if it by chance it doesn't have all of an administrator's rights, how do i fix that? I also cannot see the security tab in a folder's properties. I believe I should change the NTFS permissions settings on my program folder, but I can't do that without having that security tab.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Would be nice to know if you guys are running Windows XP or Vista.


----------



## Squidman (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm running XP Media Center Edition. This protection error only showed up recently, and on a game that I used to play without problems (Phantasy Star Universe)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It sounds like the location of the programs have corrupted permissions. Make sure that it says you have permissions in those folders.


----------



## kekoa01 (Jun 30, 2007)

omg..im having the same problem.. i also had a hard time with permissions..i eventually found the permissions..BUT THE GAME STILL DOESNT WORK..anyway..to active permissions. 

-open up windows explorer(my computer)
-click on tools at the top
-click folder options
-click VIEW tab
-scroll all the way down and UNTICK "use simple file sharing"


apply

thats the farthest ive got..im still trying to get the game to work..error 103 still comes up...anybody know what else to do?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

One user has reported that the solution to this error on his machines was
setting more inclusive permissions on the folders of the game in program files.

another thing you might try is restarting in Safe mode, and logging in as
"administrator", and then doing control panel, add or remove programs,
Need for Speed Carbon Collector's version, change...update (or is it update, change)--anyway, the choice other than uninstall


----------



## azraelengland (Sep 16, 2008)

BlooChoo said:


> well that is the solution for this?? you have to have admin rights to the files and directories..try installing it on another profile...
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...


well, thanks to this bit of advice i now have no sound on my pc... any idea on how to fix it?

also, it's not resolved the error...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

?? haha that has no bearing on the sound for ur computer!!!

check ur control panel and the services running
maybe u turned off ur sound card


----------

